
The number of pedestrians killed by cars keeps going up - DoreenMichele
https://www.fastcompany.com/90294569/the-number-of-pedestrians-killed-by-cars-keeps-going-up
======
leethargo
I wish the article would have some comparative statistics from other
countries, with different city/traffic design.

I would guess that the accident rate is lower for most of Europe, but I would
not know about (South-) East Asia, for example.

~~~
zelos
It would be interesting to compare the effect of vehicle type as well: I'd
imagine being hit by an SUV is much more likely to kill than by a smaller car
with a lower, softer front.

------
pm24601
Headline incorrect.

The number of humans killed by indifferent human engineering keeps going up.

Cars don't kill - road designers and human drivers do.

------
tomcam
No mention of texting-either drivers or pedestrians.

